# Need Good Vibes -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - So I will try to sum this up the best that I can so it is not a huge thread - LOL!

I graduated from college with an AA in June 07 as a Non-Traditional Student (means I was NOT right out of HS going to college). I was immediately hired on as an Admin Asst at a different 2 year college in Advising Services. I am continuing on with my BSW (Bachelors in Social Work) while working full time and working the ranch.

Back in early May, 2 postions came open in Financial Aid. One was a tech (making 2-3 dollars more an hour) and the other was an Advisor (making DOUBLE what I currently make - and an office! I know Corney - but everyone wants their own office with a window). I only put in for the Advisor position as I met the qualifications and I didn't like the director over there at the time - so it really had to be worth me leaving me "comfy" job to move there.

Although I LOVE my job that I have now (everyone is super awesome and I can take classes during work and surf the internet - obviously because I am always posting during the day - :type: ) But I worked Financial Aid for 2 years prior to graduation and I feel bored here and that I went to school for nothing. 

So I told my boss that I had an interview. He said that they would be stupid not to hire me over there and would back my decision if I did decide to leave for the new position. Then he called me into his office and asked me why I was looking at the other position and I told him the truth. He let me know that if I don't leave, I will be receiving a promotion and a raise. It would not be as much as the job in Financial Aid, but that it would be worth some. So I was excited and I would be receiving more "constructive" projects to include working on the department budget and what not. 

So either way - I am getting a new title and a pay raise - but I really would like the new position - but shhhhh! LOL!



Anyway - I had all but given up on this position as there were over 30 applicants by the priority application due date, and then they left it on the board for another 30 days as they fired the director :leap: and were trying to get things cleaned up. I volunteered to help them 2 weeks ago and they were amazed about what I knew and how fast I caught on to what they showed me. I ended up doing 500 files with only 2 mistakes on thier labels (which I proudly caught myself!).

Well Friday I got a call that I made it to the first round of interviews. I have an initial interview on Wednesday at noon. When the new director called me, he said that he was doing the interviews from 12-4 and that they were 20 minute appointments. So with that said - they can only be interviewing 12 for the first round max. However a "little birdie" told me that there were only 7. From there they will select people for final interview and then hire.

So I told my co-workers that I was pursuing the position and I was called for an interview. They all freaked out that there is a possibility of me leaving. I told them not to count on it, yet! LOL!

So, my current director came back from vacation today and I told him that I had the interview and he said that they would be silly if they didn't snatch me up! What a confidence booster!!!! Then about 2 hours later he called me into his office. I was so scared - he never does!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So...so...what happened when you went into the meeting? Do you know who your competition is? Volunteering was SHEER GENIUS! :hi5: A 1 in 7 chance at the new job is pretty good. I'll be sending good vibes your way! Hope this works out for you...it'll be better even if you don't get it because your boss is now trying to figure out how to keep you. Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

um..... what happened? he called you into his office and then..............


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah...missed the ending! So pretty much it's a win, win situation!!!! Very cool! Sending good thoughts your way!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hahaha! Wanted to keep you guessing! No actually I got side tracked and forgot to finish! :scratch: 

So I went into his office and he asked why I was pursuing the new job.... I told him that really I didn't want to be a secretary my whole life, that I wanted to expand my knowledge, I was bored and felt that I could give more then I was, and I had 2 years of previous Financial Aid experience to offer. Oh and the money!! 

He said that he understood why, but he didn't want me to leave. He asked if I was having problems here - which the answer is no. I just really explained how I want to make a difference in the lives of students and that money is a factor in my household.

Needless to say, he let me know that he is changing the job title for my position and it comes with a bit of a nice pay increase. Not as much as the position but at least either way I am receiving a new job title and a pay raise - Woo Hoo :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:stars: How exciting Allison!!!! :stars: That's great news!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor guy, :clap: I have to give him a big :hug: at least he's trying to keep you. You have to give him credit for that. And if the new job doesn't "pan out" you still get the raise. He could just wait to see if it falls through and then say, well I'll keep you at the present rate.

I'm always amused when somebody is surprised a person, who is not having a problem with their job, would leave for another position that pays more. I mean, you are not there because you don't have anything else to do. You are there to make a living...that means you work for the highest bidder. :doh:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a most pleasant feeling- to really be wanted by your employer-Congratulations


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes it is a good thing ---- but I do hope you get the other job.

1 - because it is more pay 
2 - because he wasnt going to give you more pay and a different job until he realized you werent happy, deals like that rarely are good. 

My dad has been in several situations like that where they offer more money and change in job just to keep him but once he stays things dont get much better and the raise only goes so far until he threatens to leave again then they are like "oh what can I do to keep you" well duh appreaciate me like I told you the last time! :angry:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got back from the initial interview and am so relieved that this portion is over. I was a ball of nerves!!!!!!!!!!!! :hair: 

I didn't sleep at all last night - couldn't eat anything today. Now I am scarfing pizza but want a soda - and the ONLY soda machine is downstairs where they are doing interviews... so can't go get one. :GAAH: 

So as soon as I find out if I made it to the next round - I will let you all know.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Fingers crossed 4 ya Allison!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am ray: that you get the position!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh you all are soooo sweet!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I wish the best for you! ray: Hope you get hired at the new position.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just want to cry - hubby has not even asked me how my interview went. He never called me at work or during the 40 minute ride home, or the 30 minutes of feeding, or since we have been inside. I don't understand. I know that he was a little perturb about something (forgot to pay the cell phone bill so he couldn't call me when he got there to pick me up - so he waited 30 minutes for me) but get over it. This is something that is so important to me. 

It is sad that the goatie babysitter asked me - but my own hubby couldn't - :tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Allison something must be on his mind for him to totaly forget. I think the best thing is for you to mention it because if you dotn you will continue to stew over it for a long time. Best to get your feellings out in the open


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Last night I asked my hubby before bed if he was going to ask me about the interview. He said that since I didn't call him afterwards, it must have gone badly and I didn't want to talk about it - DAH - I was busy at work. School starts again in 3 weeks and over 400 students got dropped from thier classes yesterday for nonpayment - so my phones were ringing off of the hook!!!!!!!!!

I told him that and then he never asked about the interview again - so I dropped it.

This morning on the way to work he finally asked me. Everyone in my office swears I am going to get it - but deep down for some reason - I don't think I will. And that is fine - I am very happy where I am, but it would be nice to "move up"!

Anyway, will keep you posted!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sometimes guys try to be sensitive but end of failing badly at it. I think after you mentioned it that night he knew you wouldnt be happy to talk about it at that time. Later he brought it up -- I think he is rather smart actually


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, Allison, the fact that he brought it up later was actually very thoughtful of him....see guys do think..and can amaze us at times :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it is easier for me since i am not in the situation nor do I have a boyfriend and i am still willing to listen to my brother and brother in law to find out more about guys and how they think. :shrug: that or I am way off course and just think myself brilliant while I am floundering in a sea of miss direction ---- probably the latter but it makes me feel better to think otherwise :wink:


----------

